# Two new litters



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Spirit, my only surviving yellow tri/splashed buck is a daddy again with Rhea, a black and white doe from a tri litter. They have eight fairly decent size pinkies. I also have a new litter off of a marked agouti doe and a marked argente/? buck. The ? is something I hope to answer from the results of the pairing. The doe is another of my heterozygous marked agoutis, so the results shpould be interesting.

Pictures real soon now.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Cant wait! Lovn' the baby pics! Cant wait til I see my own pups.


----------

